# Insulated pour over kettles and temperature control



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi,

ive been doing a lot of pour over recently. But the one thing that ive been thinking about is when people talk about the ideal water temperature being 93, 94 degrees or whatever. how is this kept constant over a 3/4min brew in the kettle?

I've got a hario pourover kettle and it's just thin single walled aluminium, which is going to lose heat pretty fast. So if I start my bloom at 93 degrees then it's not going to stay at that temperature for the whole 3 min brew.

So I was just wondering how people get around this? Are there insulated kettles that keep the temperature better? Or this this just not too much of an issue to worry about?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Hi,
> 
> ive been doing a lot of pour over recently. But the one thing that ive been thinking about is when people talk about the ideal water temperature being 93, 94 degrees or whatever. how is this kept constant over a 3/4min brew in the kettle?
> 
> ...


I wouldnt worry about it, i boil a kettle , put water off boil into a pouring kettle ( it is pre heated ) and go for it.

I enjoy the drinks i make, I dont measure the temp i am using, but i get pretty tasty and consistent chemex.

If you want to go to the nth degree , sure go for it , but its probably better to save the cash and buy some nice beans with it


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I have a £70 kettle and a £10 kettle have a guess which I prefer.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Hi,
> 
> ive been doing a lot of pour over recently. But the one thing that ive been thinking about is when people talk about the ideal water temperature being 93, 94 degrees or whatever. how is this kept constant over a 3/4min brew in the kettle?
> 
> ...


Start your bloom with boiling, or as close as you can get to boiling water. You wouldn't start with 93C water in the kettle, brew temps relate to slurry temp, where the coffee & water meet. It's not too much of an issue if you do this.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I wouldnt worry about it, i boil a kettle , put water off boil into a pouring kettle ( it is pre heated ) and go for it.
> 
> I enjoy the drinks i make, I dont measure the temp i am using, but i get pretty tasty and consistent chemex.
> 
> If you want to go to the nth degree , sure go for it , but its probably better to save the cash and buy some nice beans with it


Yeah I think there's such thing as going too far into the process for sure lol


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Start your bloom with boiling, or as close as you can get to boiling water. You wouldn't start with 93C water in the kettle, brew temps relate to slurry temp, where the coffee & water meet. It's not too much of an issue if you do this.


Thanks once again! You've been answering all my q's today lol


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm assuming it's a non-heating pouring kettle: my method is to just decant smaller amounts of water into the kettle for each pour and keep the (heating) kettle at a stable temperature between pours. That way you keep a fairly stable temperature.

If it's a heated kettle just place it down on the base and re-heat between pours.

And make sure the kettle is thoroughly pre-heated before you start pouring.


----------

